# Kids bike gallery



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Let's see how your kids roll. Tell us about your kid and what he/she likes about the bike.

How have you customized it or improved it fit their needs.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'll start with my friend's first bike, a Haro push bike with some Ritchey parts!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Building this up for my son's 8th birthday in December:









Marin Bayview Trail 24" mountain bike. Stripped off all the stock components and replaced with:

• Raceface Atlas cranks + BB
• Raceface bars
• Surly 1x1 fork with cantilever bosses removed
• Oury lock-on grips with Odi clamps
• Avid BB7 front disc
• 24"x2.5" Surly Large Marge rim up front
• 24"x3" Nokian Gazzaloddi
• SRAM X7 components

Still waiting on the rear wheel build since I am going to complement the 32/22 front chainrings with a 11-32 Sram PG970 cassette in back.


----------



## DominicTabuzo (Oct 2, 2012)

*i bought this online for my 7yr old girl*


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

My 12-year old and I just built this up, and he loves it so far!

Frame: Jamis Dragon Pro, 13"
Fork: Manitou Minute Pro, 100mm
Wheels: Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro
Tires: F - Specialized The Captain / R - Specialized Fast Trak
Cranks: SRAM X7, 32 T
Cassette: SRAM PG-990
Front Derailleur: Paul Chain Keeper
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9
Chain: SRAM PC-971
Shifters: SRAM X9, 9-speed
Shift Cables: Jagwire Ripcord, Red
Seatpost: Salsa
Saddle: WTB Volt, Black
Brakes: Avid BB7
Brake Levers: Avid SD-7
Brake Cables: Jagwire Ripcord, Red
Headset: Cane Creek 100, Black
Stem: Truvativ Stylo
Handlebar: Easton EC70
Grips: ESI Racer's Edge, Red
Bottle Cages: Bontrager RL, White
Pedals: Shimano M520

Weight: 21.1 lbs


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

*Part time framebuilder...*

and the kids benefit from having a bike geek Dad. A proper fitting and handling bike helps a kid even more than an adult. I love to build kid's bikes: there is an interesting design challenge getting the small bike to handle correctly and still be useable for a year or more.

As I said in another post, I was feeling a bit sheepish about spending $300 on 24" wheels...until I talked to another Dad at karate class and he told me he pays $1800/year for each son on ice hockey ice time. And that doesn't include equipment! Yikes! Any of us could use that to justify a $1000 mtb no problem!

I think all of these have been posted before - and the green shirt pic is a couple years old now (that guy is getting a super 24 this winter...he is just an awesome rider, and now too big for the 20. He has put more than 600 miles on that bike this year.

Cheers! Get the kids out there and do not skimp on the equipment! B


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Frame is from a Columbia Trailhead 24" bike, stripped bare and powder coated.
2000 Rockshox SID XC fork
Alex ACE-20 rims
Sapim spokes and nipples
Shimano RM-66 hubs
Schwalbe Rocket Ron, run with gorilla tape tubeless
Origin 8 TorqLite 110mm bottom bracket
Lasco 152mm crank
RaceFace Turbine 22/32 rings
BBG Bashguard
FSA alloy chainring bolts
Wellgo M-111 pedals with Titanium spindle
SRAM PG-951 chain
Shimano CS-HG80 cassette, 11-34T
SRAM X.5 medium cage rear derailleur
SRAM 5.0 front derailleur
SRAM X.5 trigger shifters
Avid SD7 levers
Tektro 530AL v-brake (rear)
Avid BB7 with 160mm Ashima rotor (front)
Some ebay centerlock to 6-bolt adapter.
Token carbon seat post
WTB Rocket V saddle with Ti rails
Sette seat post clamp
Jagwire compressionless brake cables
Carbon Cycles 60mm stem
Carbon EC70 handlebar
VP headset with cartridge bearings
Lizard Skins Dual Compound Moab grip, cut down to about 90mm.
Titanium bolt-on skewers

Weight: approx 20.9 lbs with pedals

He loves the fork, it's so smooth. He also loves the color (so do I), he picked it out himself.

He loves to ride trails. His favorite is the standard TNGR loop at Long Ridge OSP. It has a good mix of shade, singletrack, long descents, climbing, switchbacks, and technical bits for a kid.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm lovin the nice hand-me-down saddles. Most saddles that come with kids bikes are garbage. Our cushy saddles are better for them.

Seeing some good pedals too and not much of the $2 plastic ones.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

One more for the list...

I picked up a used Giant XTC JR 20 on craigslist. It's still too big for my son who just turned 5, but I couldn't pass up the deal. He's riding it if we go anywhere with hills, but for the local dirt jumps, we take the 16" SS hotrock.

Upgrades:
Easton Monkeylite carbon lorise bars I had laying around, cut ~1.5" off each side.
Sinz crankset with 125mm arms (stock was 140)
Shimano nothing fancy square taper BB
Kenda wire bead small block 8 tires
Not shown, but a friend gave me a Ritchey carbon super logic post. He had crushed the bottom portion of the post and cut it down to about 8", so perfect for the next couple of years.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

maleonardphi said:


> One more for the list...
> 
> I picked up a used Giant XTC JR 20 on craigslist. It's still too big for my son who just turned 5, but I couldn't pass up the deal. He's riding it if we go anywhere with hills, but for the local dirt jumps, we take the 16" SS hotrock.
> 
> ...


OH behave! Monkeylites ftw!!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I picked up a 2005 or so Specialized Hot Rock about a year ago for my son and documented the build then. I have done a few upgrades since. As it sits now:

Specialized 2004 13.5" hotrock.
Stock 165mm cranks with Sinz bottom bracket (dropped nearly 1/2 pound from stock with this)
1x7 with 32 tooth front chainring, Paul Chainkeeper, stock freewheel.
Race Face Stem, Price Point Sette flat bars.
SRAM x3 derailleur and x5 shifter. 
Sette seatpost and Odysey BMX Saddle.
Stock rear wheel with Alex rim.
2001 Sid XC 80mm fork with Sun Ryno Lite XL 24" rim and Deore Disk hub (thanks to Chad at Redbarn). For a little more the Sun Envy Light is about 80 grams lighter. 
Avid BB7 front brake and Single Digit 7 rear.
Kenda SB8 Tires. 

Hits the scale at 24 pounds even.


----------



## KiwiRob (Mar 5, 2012)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Building this up for my son's 8th birthday in December:
> 
> Marin Bayview Trail 24" mountain bike. Stripped off all the stock components and replaced with:
> 
> ...


Primo looking kids bike, I bet he's crazy about it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Crosspost from my thread

Here is an update on my son's Marin Bayview Trail Disc

So the upgrades so far are

Spinner 24 inch Air fork with lock out
RaceFace Next Sl carbon bars
Complete 9 Speed XT drive train(except cranks)
Shorten Iso Flow Cranks with Truvativ Rings
Wheels, Novatec hubs laced to Velocity Aeroheat rims DT spokes and nipples
BB7 brakes
Tire are on the way, Schwalbe Rear Mow Joe 24x1.85 Front Rocket Ron 24x2.10
Shopping for a seat post now, undecided about the seat

Here are the weights:
Stock Upgrade Change
Fork 2040g 1729g -311g
Bars 324g 165g -159g
Front Wheel 1020g 940g -80g
Rear Wheel with cassette	1600g 1500g -100g
Seatpost 317g 150-200g -167-117g
Tires 620g x2 F445g/R420g -375g
Brake lever 76.7g
Shifter 124g
Shifter/Brake pod 168g x2 Total: 201g x2 +66	
FD 179g 154g -25g
RD 310g 184g -126g
Caliper 198g x2 163g x2 -70g
Fork
Seat 309g ? ?

Sorry about the formatting, in the edit window it all looks lined up, when I post it I lost the tabs.

If I take the seat post as 145g, then I've shaved off 1325g. Not as much as I hoped, but a lot of it was for the performance of the new parts over the stock one


----------



## Boatracer (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a 5 year old boy turns 6 right after christmas what can anyone recommend for a 20" mid-priced bike?
Anyone have one there kid grew out of?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

KiwiRob said:


> Primo looking kids bike, I bet he's crazy about it.


Thanks. Fortunately he doesn't even know about it yet. His birthday is December 1st.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Intense Balance Bike*

My wife thought I was crazy when I bought this during the Christmas sale at Performance Bike last year for around $50-60 (since my son was only 11 months at the time). Had the intense head badge and decals in my toolbox to help fit in with the "cool kids" 

My son loves it since he always see's Mommy and Daddy on their bikes. At 21 months now he can finally touch the ground while seated so hoping to take him out to the park for some practice this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## rookie65 (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*Test fitting the new bike...*

No action shots yet but he's pretty stoked just to be sitting on it


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Here are few pictures of my son's bike. It started out this morning as a 14" Sette Reken and together we moved the parts to a new Jamis Dakar XCR Expert 13". I built him the Reken last august for his 8th birthday with a decent spec and 24" wheels that I built. He's really improved and loved going with me so when Jenson had the 13" Dakar XCR, I bought it. Glad I did he loves the new ride! We will move the Reken to his street ride and also loan it friends when they want to hit the trails with us.


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

Jake is on a XS Giant Boulder that has been upgraded with a SRAM X-7 2x10 grouppo, wider bars and shorter stem, mix and matched tires Maxxis Ardent 2.35 in front and a Kenda Nevegal 2.2 in back.









Ryan rides a 24" Giant Areva, it has been a great little bike.









Conner just got a Giant XTC jr 20.


----------



## mountainlover (Oct 27, 2012)

Getting ready to take home my sons new Hotrock xc. He couldn't wait to get it muddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## uclemal (Dec 5, 2007)

*87' Giant Commotion*

My son's 1987 Giant Commotion...overhauled. Last summer, I got lucky and found the bike on Craigslist for a song (stock and VERY used condition). I stripped and repainted the frame, and upgraded several things like bars, stem, shifter, brakes (old ones), cables, grips, seat (old one), cranks, pedals, and tires. My 5 year old son loves it and it was a fun project for me.


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

francois said:


> I'll start with my friend's first bike, a Haro push bike with some Ritchey parts!


We had specialized hotwalk for our kids, but I reckon I might treat the next boy with this Haro, I love orange..


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

He's still too young to "ride" a bike but Santa still had to get him one for Christmas. 
He just learned to walk, so he should be gliding along soon. Right now his rides consist of me pushing him around the house. Which is why I adapted a bar to the handelbars. That way I can steer him and keep him upright while I walk beside him. Without the bar I was killing my back!


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

My son Jared new bike he just got for christmas. He had to go ride it ASAP. 24 inch Giant XTC jr


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

There's my oldest pair rollin on 12" Specialized Hotwalk & 14" Ridgeback MX14


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

The only custom stuff I've done for them so far is ordering the Red wheels, seat and grips. 
I've got more pics of these guys than is necessary, I just love these little dudes. I take them out to ride around whenever I get a chance. They've tried all different types of riding. So excited to watch them enjoy something I love so much.


----------



## onesloryd (Aug 31, 2011)

Here are my boys with their rides


----------



## jsmith0193 (May 2, 2007)

This is my son's 20" Kona - I started out with the intention of replacing grip shifter with a trigger shifter and ended up replacing everything but the frame, seat and cranks - and I still might replace the cranks. I looked for used parts initially but got impatient after watching auctions for parts end at almost the price I could get the new part for. I spent money on nice parts where I could either re-sell or re-use on future builds.

I had a great time doing it and learned a lot - was the first time I had built wheels. Was going to use a set of Hope Pro IIs with Velocity Aeroheat rims but ended up using a Shimano 105 for the back because of dropout spacing.

The finished bike is a little over 20 lb - it started at almost 27.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

This was from a relatively recent ride:


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*No point in having a kid unless you can spoil him*

Here's my kid with his new road bike on his 6th birthday. He's standing downhill of the bike so it's not as big as it looks. By the end of the school year he'll be burning up the miles. Thanks to the fine folks at ProBike Tucson for helping out with this bike. Shameless plug, I know, but credit is due.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

That is awesome, a 6 year old with a pinarello. I am sure he is the envy of the bike rack at school.


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

*what size wheels?*



RSabarese said:


> Here are few pictures of my son's bike. It started out this morning as a 14" Sette Reken and together we moved the parts to a new Jamis Dakar XCR Expert 13".... He's really improved and loved going with me so when Jenson had the 13" Dakar XCR, I bought it.


What size wheels on the Jamis Dakar XCR Expert 13". They look small, like a 20-24"? Don't know anything about the bike but it looks light and lean and the Jamis website shows nothing that cool in their Youth lineup.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think he has any concept of the brand or what Pinarello means. In truth, all the kid's 24" bikes have the same components and most likely come from the same one or two factories (it's at least a legit Chinarello). That paintjob just means it'll be easier to sell in a few years. We skied today and all he could talk about was riding his bike. Clearly, he's spoiled rotten if he has to chose between skiing and cycling... that being said, he wanst to ride it to school, all 11 miles each way. I'm stoked for him.

I have to give Pinarello props for putting together a very nice bike compared to the others in this size/price point. It came with pedals & toe clips, good components (Shimano, including lever shims), was well pre-assembled, and even though it has a billion spacers, the bars are set up well for a small kid. I had to give the rear derailleur barrel about 3 turns to get clean shifts, adjust the brake pads, and the rest was fine. As he grows I can drop the stem and never buy spacers again. All in, with an allow cage, the bike is a hair under 20 lbs with pedals. I didn't have a road bike that light until I was pushing 35.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

I looked at a few 24 road bikes for my daughter and never saw a kids Pinarello. The name alone would make other riders do a double take. 

I did notice that the kids bikes were basically the same but my daughter wanted to keep the old 85 DB Viper. She loves that thing. One of these days I will get it restored.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

We got our Daugher a Skuut bike by the time she was 5 month old








Also her first GS too.


----------



## superdave522 (Apr 12, 2013)

Seeing some really sweet custom rides here! Not sure this is the best place to ask a fit question but seeing the lengths people here have gone to set their kids up right, here goes. My son is 9 years old and tall for his age at 5' on the nose. I was leaning towards a small framed 26 incher when I went to the bike store. The dealer there advised against a small frame at 5' tall, suggesting a medium. I also liked the idea of the 2x9 gearing (for simplicity) and BMX-ish handling. Anyway, I eventually put some money down on a Specialized P. Street as it seemed to fit the bill. Still wondering if the bike may be too BIG. Any thoughts on this bike; or how fitting a youth bike differs from fitting adults?


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

A medium is way too big for somebody 5' tall. Go online and look at the geometry of the bike you are interested in and double check. He was probably suggesting the medium since your son may grow out of the small rather quickly. But if you want to put your son on a bike that fits, get the small. Many stores/manufacturers have trade in programs and offer a discount to get you back in the store to purchase the next size up. For what it's worth, my wife is about 5'3" and a small was perfect for her. Just found this, and I think it is pretty accurate: http://www.evanscycles.com/product_document/file/0af/f78/d05/20/mountain-bike-sizing-chart.pdf


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

patineto said:


> We got our Daugher a Skuut bike by the time she was 5 month old
> View attachment 784921


You related to Henry Rollins, by chance?


----------



## superdave522 (Apr 12, 2013)

I went in thinking a 26" small would fit the bill; however the manager at one of the Bicycles Inc. locations here in DFW seemed to be pretty confident that a medium would be a better choice. He advised it is easier to "ride up" a mountain bike frame than a road frame (although that seems counterintuitive given the technical nature of mountain biking). Also, the P. Street has low top tube (for BMX style rider). 

I certainly don't want to put the boy on a behemoth and have him hate every turn. On the other hand, growth is an issue. My wife's dad was 6'5" and Dan seems to be taking after grandpa. At 9 years old and 5 foot, he's tall.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm just shy of 6', I ride medium 26" bikes, and they fit. At 5' tall, a medium is far too big for your boy. That salesperson has no idea what they're talking about. A small will fit fine until until he grows at least another 6 or 7 inches. 

I'm guessing the shop has a medium in inventory, but not a small, and he's looking to push it on you whether it fits or not. I could be wrong, but if that's the case, I'd take my money somewhere else.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

superdave522 said:


> I went in thinking a 26" small would fit the bill; however the manager at one of the Bicycles Inc. locations here in DFW seemed to be pretty confident that a medium would be a better choice. He advised it is easier to "ride up" a mountain bike frame than a road frame (although that seems counterintuitive given the technical nature of mountain biking). Also, the P. Street has low top tube (for BMX style rider).
> 
> I certainly don't want to put the boy on a behemoth and have him hate every turn. On the other hand, growth is an issue. My wife's dad was 6'5" and Dan seems to be taking after grandpa. At 9 years old and 5 foot, he's tall.


My wife is 5'2" and on a Trek Fuel 90 S WSD frame. No way I'd put your son on a med. Better to be riding one that's a little small than too big.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Singlespeeds*

Recently took my 2 daughters (5 & 3) to the park for some singlespeed action. A Specialized Hotrock 16 with custom seatpost (Syncros Hardcore head grafted to a new post) and a Hotrock 12 with new re-covered saddle (from a HR16) on an Odyssey seatpost.

Training wheels from the HR16 modified to fit the HR12.

JMJ


----------



## Alan-S (Nov 4, 2005)

Like-A-Bike Jumper from 0-3.5
Haro 12" 2.5-4
Specialized Hotrock 16 4-current
Giant XTC Jr 20" 5-?

I just picked up the Giant last night and threw an old carbon flat bar that I had sitting around on it. I have not weighed the bike yet, but it was a few pounds lighter than the 20" Hotrock at the store.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

It's a little big, but will fit pretty nicely next summer I think. She is 7, 52-53" tall.





The bike is 23 lbs right now. 4 lbs lighter than her 20" Hotrock and her 24" Giant

1994 Barracuda A2MS frame (double butted cromo, one step below their prestige model), 
12" seat tube. Not as light as I had hoped (a touch under 5 lbs), but still cool.
410mm Trek chromo fork (1100 grams)
King NoThreadSet
Wheels are from a 1998 Stumpjumper
Old Ritchey WCS Speedmax tires (Atlanta gold medal edition)
AC 150mm cranks with 113mm UN-55 bb
7 speed cassette
XT M732 right side thumbshifter
XTR M900 cantilever brakes 
Performance levers (switchable between canti and linear pull, which is nice)

I think I can hit sub 20lbs fairly easily with it. Have an Indy SL in the garage for it as well, which doesn't weigh too much more than the rigid fork that's on it.


----------



## Mountainboy11 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am 13 and this is my giant anthem 1. Got it of a friend for and great price and is by far the best bike I ever had


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Mountainboy11 said:


> I am 13 and this is my giant anthem 1. Got it of a friend for and great price and is by far the best bike I ever had


That's a great bike for only 13 years old! It should be a lot of fun bombing down the trails.


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Riding in Sedona*

Here is a pic of my 4 year old son riding in Sedona...


----------



## Mountainboy11 (Jul 2, 2013)

blilrat said:


> That's a great bike for only 13 years old! It should be a lot of fun bombing down the trails.


Yeah!! Only $600, I had to buy it myself because my family isn't particularly wealthy


----------



## DLMKA (Aug 23, 2007)

Mountainboy11 said:


> Yeah!! Only $600, I had to buy it myself because my family isn't particularly wealthy


You done good young grasshopper!








This is my 9 year old's new MTB. Started out as a 13" Gary Fisher Marlin but practically everything on it has been upgraded including Chris King hubs and headset (which I may snag for myself and build some 29er wheels for me). We just got it last weekend and we've got 15 or so miles of singletrack so far and he's probably put 50 miles on just riding around the neighborhood.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

Picked up a BMX bike for my son today. We'll see how he likes it compared to the Giant XTC Jr.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Spawn Banshee, my 4 year old son. Ever since getting it, and along with it a freewheel and v-brakes, not a week goes by that he doesn't randomly thank me for it. He loved his old 12" Hot Rock, but he is consistently blown away by his "green bike"


----------



## vpc66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Built from parts off e-bay and hand me down parts.


----------



## Hammie (Aug 1, 2013)

Got my son a Trek MT220 for his birthday. He is loving it. His B-day was 25 July 2013. He probably has over 50 miles on the bike already.









I am currently using his Huffy SS BMX bike until I get mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## ilmfat (Mar 10, 2007)

i love zombie threads:


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is a pic of my boy's DH bike, commencal supreme 24. For trailing riding he rides a Hot Rock 24... but looking to upgrade him to NS Clash Jr. this spring.


----------



## Stockli Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Giant XTR 24", upgraded with whatchagot parts kit*

1999 SID, 8-speed XTR, SRAM 11/32 cassette, Sram Quarz rear derailleur, KMC chain, SRAM 9.0 disc hubs, Velocity 28h rims, Avid BB7, Thompson seatpost, MonkeyLite bars. I cobbled old parts together for a while, then ordered up rims, hubs, and spokes for Christmas. He helped lace the rims. Interesting that the SID axle-crown dimension was only about 5mm longer than the SR Suntour fork it came with, although 1/3 the weight. 24.3lbs, these parts took a bit over 5lbs off the original spec. Cranks are still heavy beasts, stem weighs a bit more than an aircraft carrier, but until replacements present themselves, we'll stick with it.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

My little guy got his 1st bike on his 1st birthday back in August. Since then he has learned the words "bike" and "hat" (referring to his helmet).


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here are 2 out of 3 of mine (9 and 11 year old's bikes). A few more things to do on these but they are mainly good to go.

24" Specy Hotrock - main things were to swap out the cockpit items for lighter weight stuff I had off my bike. Also converted to 1x7..need to work on that a bit more..really want to get it to a 1x10 but would need a new rear wheel as it has a freewheel. Good enough for now.

26" Gary Fisher Marlin, 13" frame - went 1x10, mod'd the fork. Need a new rear derailleur (short cage) and it will be set.


----------



## CVrider (Feb 8, 2009)

CL find from a few months back. Converted to 1x9. Removed one of the springs from the fork as mentioned in another thread.


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is my 9 yr old on a sette reken build I did up with 2 x 10 deore shimano disc brakes stans wheels titanium pedals carbon bars and seat post. He loves it








Sent from my Z750C using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Recently finished 16" custom build. First bike I've ever built. Finally got the forks with the v-brake bosses.


----------



## Wveddy (Dec 26, 2011)

My 7 and 9 daughters rides.


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

My 9 year old daughter, Danielle enjoying her wheels...


----------



## paulski1966 (Jun 10, 2013)

My sons custom Giant XTC









With my 456









And riding it


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

what are the rims / wheel set on this fine steed?


----------



## paulski1966 (Jun 10, 2013)

biobike said:


> what are the rims / wheel set on this fine steed?


I built the wheels myself - they are pro-lite BMX rims with Deore hubs that i fully polished from this










to this










Spokes were ebay generic jobs i think. Wheels were built relatively cheap and were mainly to allow the use of disc brakes.


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

i googled pro-lite BMX rims - & hit the pro-lite website - and didn't see a 24hole 20" rim ???

do you have a link to the rims?


i've been looking for a light 24" - 24or28 hole - 507 rim... the choices are few and far between... most 20" or 24" rims seem to be heavy duty 36hole BMX.


----------



## paulski1966 (Jun 10, 2013)

They are a 20" 36 hole rims laced with 24 spokes, same as you i couldn't find any 24 hole rims.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

biobike said:


> i've been looking for a light 24" - 24or28 hole - 507 rim... the choices are few and far between... most 20" or 24" rims seem to be heavy duty 36hole BMX.


The lightest 24" aluminum rims are still around 400gr, same extrusions designed as adult rims just rolled into smaller diameter, complete overkill for an 65 pound 8 year old rider. You can somewhat make use of the excessive weight/strength of the rim by lacing them with significantly fewer spokes than they were originally drilled for. 36 hole rims/spokes can also be evenly laced into patterns of 12,18 or 24 spokes while 32 spoke rims can be laced as 16 or 24. 36 hole rims laced with just 12 spokes for a kid still carries less weight per spoke than a typical adult on 32 spoke wheels. This 24" 12F/18R wheelset I laced for my daughter is holding up fine, even when I test ride the bike.


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

with much difficulty i did track down some 24" Alex ACE20 rims - in 24H / 28H / 32H.

Chasertech ebay store: Universal Compatible, Seat Posts items in ChaserTech store on eBay!

rims are not listed via ebay but if you contact the seller directly he dials it up. might have the 20" version.

the ACE20's are not the widest of internal rim width (hence i was still looking) but they are good and light at about 375gr for the 24". going to match these to some Circus Monkey HDW2's with some ti spokes my bike mechanic god has laying about. all on a modified Scott Spark JR 24. (should rock)!

i love a good bike for a young rider... congrats on putting together a fine build for your little man.

cheers


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

This is a hot rock FS (although not full suspension) that I found on CL before my son was big enough. It is a decent quality bike. I replaced the post and bars with carbon and used a shorter stem. I had a ti BB for it (square taper). The big upgrade was to a spinner air fork. Overall my boy loves it and I love seeing him ride it.


----------

